# Anyone following this real life Shawshank redemption story



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone else following this story about the two inmates who escaped from a New York State through a water pipe?

Sounds like they definitely had some inside help along the way.

And in a related note last week we had to pull some manhole covers off some sewer lines to checksum elevations and we could barely stand next to the manhole let alone climb down there. I don't Believe Andy would have been able to crawl through one of those


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm right there with you. First, I have no clue how no one heard them cutting through that steel wall and pipe. Not to mention the gases in the sewer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 10, 2015)

There was a lot of construction noise at the prison.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2015)

I wait for the movie to get all the details.

I guess when you're looking at the rest of your life behind bars you can go through anything. Assuming they were crawling through a liv sewer, you'd think once they emerged it would be hard to "blend in" with out some serious bathing...and where do you go for that?

What amazes me is how they knew the building MEP layout to plan the route. It's actually pretty fascinating. Sure these guys committed murder but it I believe they targeted their victims for personal reasons and I truly don't believe they are a serious threat to the general population....just don't piss them off.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to drive by that place everyday on the way to a job site during a summer job in college


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 11, 2015)

Speaking of Shawshank, what was Red's crime?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

I believe he killed someone during a robbery in his youth - but you know that was probably society's problem anyways..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Speaking of Shawshank, what was Red's crime?


only guilty man in place.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 11, 2015)

word is that the K-9 unit has picked up a scent while combing the woods 3 miles outside of the prison they broke out of. Should only be a matter of time now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2015)

too far to run off to mexico and start a B&amp;B. maybe they should have tried canada


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't think they crawled through a sewer pipe. According to yahoo (https://news.yahoo.com/official-admits-no-information-escaped-killers-054659642.html#) it was a steam pipe. And yes, a steam pipe would present it's own difficulties.

Edit:

http://www.news.com.au/world/north-america/new-york-prison-break-authorities-baffled-by-convicts-escape/story-fnh81jut-1227388093915

*



*

Too clean to be a sewer pipe.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes you're right I was referencing the scene￼ from the movie where they climb through that shit pipe


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, this looks like a violation of the Federal Clean Water Act anyway.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I don't think they crawled through a sewer pipe. According to yahoo (https://news.yahoo.com/official-admits-no-information-escaped-killers-054659642.html#) it was a steam pipe. And yes, a steam pipe would present it's own difficulties.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


cuts too clean not to be an inside job...how did they cut that?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2015)

Found out one of my coworkers grew up with one of these guys. Went to school with him for years.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

that would be a tad disturbing.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 12, 2015)

Imagine how they felt when they climbed out of the manhole and their getaway driver was not there.

If there is one time in your life that you want your ride to show up, that is it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2015)

sounds like they may have them soon...

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/26/us/new-york-prison-break/index.html


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 26, 2015)

I still can't get over the woman that thought she was in love with one of the inmates. Really?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2015)

when I lived in South Georgia for a while I had several friends who worked in the state prisons (that's a good job in rural states) and their are some strange things that go on in them prisons... they said you really had to walk a balancing act between being "too mean or too nice" to the inmates, cause if you were in the "asshole guard" category you were going to be done for during the (many) fights that break out in day to day prison life..


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/gov-cuomo-inmates-had-sights-on-mexico-but-ride-backed-out/ar-AAcgwNV?ocid=iehp


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2015)

I sure hope we violated their civil rights when they were captured/killed.


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2015)

I like that the prison employee didn't realize it would be a bad idea until she had released them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2015)

Had she called the police right after her realization of her bad idea she might have been able to knock off about 10 years from her future sentencing.


----------



## csb (Sep 14, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/joyce-mitchell-breaks-her-silence-prison-escape-152655209.html

She's trying to say, "I didn't know what they would do with tools."

WTF?! They are in prison and aren't allowed to have FRUIT, lady. Why would it not ring any bells that a HACKSAW and a CHISEL might be used to escape?! This is a special kind of dumb if she's being honest.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 17, 2015)

She probably just figured it would take anyone a hundred years to tunnel out of there with just a chisel, some hacksaw blades, and a few drill bits.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

so on the El Chappu story, something on the news that Sean Penn helped alert the authorities to where he was located, I don't know if I had helped the police catch the leader of one of the largest drug cartels in the world, I don't think I would want that to be publicly known..

and also apparently the dude was caught was because he wanted someone to make a movie of his life?  lols...


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

Correct.  And every lawyer in the world is looking for charges to file against him (Penn) for it.


----------

